# My Reprisal (new, cleansed journal by pappy)



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

I decided to start a new journal. I???m tired of people and their fucking bullshit. I???m tired of caring about other peoples shit and it???s time to put full focus on myself. I???m using P-Max???s advice with diet and exercise and doing something like this





Total Calories: 1252
Total grams of Carbs: 37
Total grams of Protein: 139.3
Total grams of Fat: 24.73

Friday to Saturday
Is Relatively the same except I???m going to add and apple to meal two and only have 3oz of chicken breast for meal 3.

Sunday
On Sunday I just have a very rough idea. I???m not too sure what it???s going to be like eating a lot of carbs in a day but I will try. Please help me with my ???reefed??? day???I have no idea.

Meal one:
½ c of ats
½ apple
½ c soy

Meal 2
Whole Grain Toast
1 tbsp Peanut Butter

Meal 3
½ c Chick Peas
3 oz chicken
Salad
2 tbsp Light dressing

Meal 4
Small protein Drink with fruit 

Meal 5
120 cals of a carb
3 oz Chicken Breast
Salad 
2 tbsp light dressing

I???m going to do cardio everyday for at least an hour. On some days, part of my hour+ will be HIIT. Weights will be done 3-4 times a week and I will be super-setting most of the time, depending on how I feel. Some days I like to just focus on one body part.

I???m going back to Lethbridge July 15th so I want to look good for coming home. AND I still have two photo shoots to do. This one won???t be a big drama show like the old one.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 29, 2007)

we need picks to see the progress happen.  1 hour of cardio a day seems excessive.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

I will take some pics on the 8th, as for i dont have my camera at this moment.

It seems excessive by like i said, I bulk easy even oin  minimal calories. and anyway, an hour+ is easy for me


----------



## oaktownboy (May 29, 2007)

lol i think nacho just wants to see ur goodies C..don't fall for it..lol u already got plenty of pics in ur gal for him to look at

1200 kcals/day? my god aren't u starving?


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

i can;t think of anything else to eat haha.
I'm ok with 1200. It was my "magic number" last time i cut


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

Monday
June 4th

Had an okay weekend. After work on Friday, me and my friend asher went to a new bar in spruce grove. I beat some guy in Big Buck Hunter and he freaked out on me. Was peachy. Also went to Farmer's Day. That was allot of fun. Ran into an old friend from Lethbridge (small world)

Diet
Pre Workout
- 1 scoop protei
- 1 cup soy milk

Post Workout
- 1 can Tuna
- small salad

Lunch
- 3 oz chicken
- sm salad
- 2 tbsp dressing

Pre Workout
- 1/4 cup oats
- chopped veggies

Post Workout
- 3 oz chicken
- sm salad
- 2 tbsp dressing

Workout 1
- 45 minutes elliptical (HR btwn 170-180BPM)
- 15 minuites walking on incline (HR at 160BPM)

Workout 2
Chest (Sets/weight/reps)
Dumbell press
(1/10/25, 2/15/15, 2/20/10)

Incline Press
(1/10/25, 3/15/12, 2/20/10)

Decline Press
(3/15/15, 3/50/10 (barbell))
Butterfly
(3/?/20)

TRICEPS
Overhead extension
(2/15/10, 3/10/15)

Nose breakers
(3/?/15)

Reverse Cable Extension
(3/?/12, 3/?/10)

Dips
3 sets until failure

Finsih with 30 minutes oin treadmill


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

This is a link to Valerie Waugaman's Fit Misson page. Alot of these videos really motivate me...especially Video #2.

Fit Mission


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Diet looking good so far, keep it up.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank You

Well yesterday My workout was prime. I hit my muscles pretty hard. I was distracted, however, by some stupid girl. She was "spotting" her friend. Only problem was, her firend was doing any of the work the "spotter" was.
Sheesh

Anyways
My diet today is retarted, as for I had no time to pack my meals

Meal one
- one apple

Meal two
- 1/2 c cottage cheese

Meal three
- probably some salad I'll buy from the market

Meal 4
- 1/4 cup oats

Meal 5
- protein drink from gym

Shoulders/ Bi;s

Lateral Raise on Incline Bench
3X10X10

Overhead press
3X30X12

Shrugs
2X20X25 3X40X12 2X50X8

Iron Cross
3X10X15

Bis
Hammer Curls
3X15X12

Barbell Curl
3X40X12

Cable Curl
3X45X12

Cardio:1 hour long run


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 5, 2007)

Please tell me you're eating the oats before you run.  An hour long run is going to suffer with that meal setup.  Take it from the guy who'd run for an hour just to relieve boredom.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Yah dude don't worry! I'm taking ALL of your advice and having my carbs pre workout. Meals 4 and 5 are my pre/post workout meals. I didnt make it to the gym this morning. And i porbably should of had protein instead of thast apple but i had NO time.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Are nose breakers the same as skull crushers?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, i think? One's with dumbells and one is with barbells but i call em all nose breakers


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Works for me. As long as I know what they are


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

Well a skull crusher is sitting upright on a bench or seat and putting the dumbell behind your head, lowering then extending.  Some people mistake the term skull crusher for the laying EZ bar tricep extentions where you're laying down on the bench with an EZ bar or H-bar whatever you prefer and point your elbows toward the ceiling, then lowering and extending the bar.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

No here it is:

Lying Triceps Extension (Skull Crushers) - Exercise | Triceps Exercises


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

I was up later last night studying/talking on the phone. I had the intention of going to the gym around quarter to five. Didn't get there until 10 after 6 so i was only ablke to workout for 30 minutes this morning.
I can't go to the gym tonight either as for i have to work.

Workout 1
- 30 minutes walking on inline (7%-15% intervals)

Diet

Pre Workout
- 1/4 c oats 
- 1 tbsp Udo's Oil
- 1 scoop protein in water
- splash of soy milk

Post workout
- 1 can tuna
- chopped cucumber/peppers

Lunch
- Mixed Greens
- 3 oz chicken

Meal 4
- 1/2 c 1% cottage cheese
- chopped cucumber

Meal 5
- Salad


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

That diet just makes me starve looking at it. I cant say my diet is the best right now, but it doesnt have to be. I play way to much ball!


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Yah. I think Iain said it in my other thread, my body is used to the low cals.
I'm going to refeed soon though! Can't wait. I love my carbs/ red meat.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

As do I!! I am grilling out tonight! I got 5 days off from work and I couldnt be happier. Hell I may drink a few beers as well. Cant wait!


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

God bless the grill.
I had a couple beers on the wknd. I never drink so i got buzzed off of like, one. I also had bison on the weekend. Was peachy.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I drank the shit out of rumplemints about 3 weekend ago and for shit sakes, I was hung over for 2 days!


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Yah. I don't usually like to drink too much. makes me feel like shit and i usually end up making bad decisions.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I am a bad decision waiting to happen.....


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

I've done dumb shit drunk.
I've knocked out teeth (mine and a friends)
I've past out in a field
I ended up in a hospital
Puked in my purse


OHHH I'm glad I'm not like that anymore. The last time I was drunk was at that party a couple weeks ago. And the outcome of that, besides the homicide, was enjoyable.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I have assault charges against me because of it. They got dropped though. Well I guess it wasnt because of that. I went to the bar, my wife met me there. I told a few people we were goin back to my house to have a few beers. Well this one guy came back to the house I didnt care for. He ended up getting mouthy with my wife and called her a bitch. I pushed him out the door and hit him one time in the eye (had to be the left eye since I am right handed). Blacked both of his eyes (mustve hit him just right). And he couldnt see to take off and drive home, but decided to anyways. I got about 1 block and rammed into the street sign where he was arrested for drinkk driving. He then proceeded to tell the cop about me. I got arrested and put in jail for all the long time of 1 hour. Got bailed out and went to court where it was dropped because it all happened on my property. Not to mention my aunt is good freinds with the judge, I am sure that helped. 

Other than that I have billions of dumb stories!


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Well I might be bringing someone to court about 1 of my drunk experinces (my methanol poisoning). I'm partially blindin one eye because of it and the guy who did it to me didnt even apologize
translation= he's getting his ass sued.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow....thats pretty crazy.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Yesir!
Whatever though. That prick almost killed 3 people, and like i said, NOBODY got an apology from him or his family.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah. I don't usually like to drink too much. makes me feel like shit and i usually end up making bad decisions.



Not if I make your bad decision for you.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 6, 2007)

> Meal one
> - one apple
> 
> Meal two
> ...


 I think all of that combined should have been meal 1.

one apple, 1/4cu oats...seriously? That needs fixin'


----------



## britlifter (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi
I hada read thru alot of your old journal and came across this your new one. I wish you the very best with this, its hard and takes great self control but you can do it. I may stop by to offer the odd suggestion


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to see a journal by ya D.

I read earlier in the journal you said you " bulk" easily.  From the looks of the menu its b/c your metabolism hates you   An apple isn't a meal heh...thats something that pisses my mouth off for making it open and close for the amount of nutrients.

Hows the gym been treating you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> An apple isn't a meal heh...thats something that pisses my mouth off for making it open and close for the amount of nutrients.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I drank the shit out of rumplemints about 3 weekend ago and for shit sakes, I was hung over for 2 days!


no kidding....blech...


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 15, 2007)

Where are you DS?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 18, 2007)

I was in hell. 

Kidding.


I am actually on a break. I'm seldom on the ol comp anymore. I by chance am on today because i was writing exams. 

My diet TODAY

Meal one
1 cup cottage cheese
chopped cucs

Meal Two
1 can tuna

Meal 3
Salad from my fav place in the world + 3 oz of Good Ol' Cayla's Homecooked Chicken

Meal 4
One cup cottage cheese

Meal 5
Same as meal 3 

Exarcise, won't really be for the next few days. Hardcore studying. I will however go for some HIIT when i get back to my "hood"
Then right back to "the keys" for me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea girl now thats more of a meal plan not just some snacks 

Hey g'luck on your exams!!! (finals?)

Dont worry about the gym it aint goin no where...


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Today has been somewhat stressful. I had a Chem exam and I did AWFUL on it. Diet's been okay though.

Meal One
- 1c cottage cheese
- 1 piece toast

Meal Two
- Salad with some good fixin's
- 3 oz chicken
- a little bit of dressing

Meal 3
- 1 c cottage cheese

Meal 4
??

Meal 5
Same as Meal 3

Was in a rush again today

We'll see if I go to the gym. I have to study again tonight. I want to go to the gym but I have like, zero energy. Atleast my last day is tomorrow


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

Man you must love cottage cheese LOL. make sutre you get some veggies and EFA's in there as well though.  

Dont worry about the gym...focus on gettin through the tests...come back with a vengance when your rested and your mind is 100% into it!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

DB is right on.  While a crap workout is better than none, you've got a good excuse.  Just think of the gym time to come as your reward for hard work!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2007)

Hows the finals going?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 29, 2007)

The finals went ok. I'm on vacation now until I move back to Lethbridge...hence my lack of coming on to IM


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't been able to check out your hot gallery as frequently with you on vacation, you've been missed.  

Are you at least keeping up with the workouts?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 29, 2007)

I've been doing alot of spin classes. I havent been doing weights as much as I'd like too. I've been sticking to my diet and doing cardio...which is, might i add, extremely boring...but I just havent found alot of time to do my weights. I did back the other day which felt really good however, so withing the next two weeks I'll try and hit the weights a bit more.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

DontStop are you still going to do the car model thing?


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DontStop are you still going to do the car model thing?


----------



## DontStop (Jul 4, 2007)

Yah I'm supposed to. It all depends if 3my buddy can have his car ready for show time


----------



## KelJu (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats awesome! I love building things like that. I wanted to play with my E-MAXX over the holidays, but it rained.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Glad to see your still doing something...I dont think I could go without some form of exercise ever again lol!

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## DontStop (Jul 31, 2007)

This is from yesterday

July 30th

Exercise
-- walked to and from the gym

Back/ Shoulders
-- Wide grip pulldown (warmup set/63/63/75lbs)
-- I used some machine, it was pretty much a rowe but I don't know the right name for it. I ACTUALLY tricked myself into doing heavier weight. I forgot the plates were in kilograms instead of lbs. So if it would have been in pounds it would have been this much (50lbs/100lbs/100lbs/125lbs)
-- Seated Cable Rowe (65/65/65lbs)
-- Front raises one arm at a time (15/15/15lbs)
-- Front raise plate (45/45/45lbs)
-- Deadlifts (5 sets 10 with 100lbs)

Diet
I hardly ate anything I wasn't hungry at all

Meal 1
--1/3c oats
-- 1/3c 2% milk

Meal 2
-- 200mL egg whites with salsa

Meal 3 (post workout)
-- 1 scoop whey in water

Meal 4
-- 1 handful almonds
-- 5 oz. lean chicken breast
-- mixed greens
-- 2 tbsp Renee's dressing

Meal 5
(i couldn't sleep because i was hungry)
-- 1 small handful walnuts

Supplements
Upon Arising
-- 2 ephs
-- 3 HH

Meal One
-- 1 eph
-- 3 HH

Meal 3
-- 1 tbsp Udo's Oil


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

good to see ya back.
think I just got hungry looking at your diet though...

you did one exercise of vertical (pull downs)
and 2 for horizontal( Rows)


the front raises would constitute a delt movement, wouldn't it?
the deads look great!


----------



## DontStop (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha yah my eating was really dumb yesterday. When I take ephedrine my apetite is gone. I'm force feeding myself today. I was planning on doing some close grip pulldowns but my back was dying. I actually did lateral rowes too but forgot to out it in haha.

And thanks on the deads! I should have done more but i forgot my gloves and my hands were all sweaty so holding the bar proved to be difficult. I'm doing chest today I'll post my workout later tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

did u alter your grip?

so...u did 3 different exercises for vertical...and only 1 for horizontal?
need to even that up a bit...

...heh...I coulda put in some innuendo about being horizontal is more fun...but I recall you took a beating a few topics ago...


----------



## DontStop (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha yep. Always getting beat on. Yah thanks for pointing out my uneven back training, next back day I'll even it out

this was todays whole deal

Exercise
-- 1 hour running in the coulees. Ran up and down biiiig flight of stairs 5 times

-- walk to and from the gym

Chest
-- Dumbell Press (15/15/20/20lbs)
-- Incline Press (15/15/20lbs)
-- Incline Flye (15/15/15lbs)
-- Seated Chest Press (40/40/20lbs)
-- Butterfly (40/40/40lbs)

Diet
Meal One
-- 200mL egg whites
-- sprinkle cheese
--Salsa
-- handful of lamonds

Meal Two (pre Run)
-- 1/3c oats
-- a few berries
-- splash 2% milk

Meal Three (pre workout)
-- 1.5 lean beef patties
-- salad
-- handful almonds
-- Renee's dressing

Meal 4 (post workout)
-- a left over beef patty

Supplements
Awakening
-- 2 ephs
-- 3 HH

Meal 1
-- 1 eph
--3 HH

Post Run
-- 1 eph


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

mm lawlmonds.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 31, 2007)

Almonds are sexual. I just snuck a few more. Note to self: i need to eat more


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

golly gee willackers!!!

Ever try almond butter? I have yet to, but I hear it is de-lish.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 31, 2007)

I think m grandma has some in the back f the fridge. perhaps I'll give it a shot tomorrow! I love nuts


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

give those nuts a shot and report back.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I love nuts







fufu said:


> give those nuts a shot and report back.



Oh god I could go so far w/ this LOL

Glad to see ya back sweety!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Haha yep. Always getting beat on.


you need better dating options then....
 



DontStop said:


> Chest
> -- Dumbell Press (15/15/20/20lbs)
> -- Incline Press (15/15/20lbs)
> -- Incline Flye (15/15/15lbs)
> ...


hmm...observation:
looks like you have two pressing movements.
Do you have a decline bench? You can ditch the other chest press for that. (or find a decline pressing movement machine)
..and two exercises that do roughly the same: flye and butterflyes.
I'd take one of those out.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I love nuts


 


DeadBolt said:


> Oh god I could go so far w/ this LOL


 
so..um...DB...just..exactly..how far would you be willing to go for some nuts?

Things you learn about your friends...
 
hiya DB!  

Hiya DS- happy hump day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> so..um...DB...just..exactly..how far would you be willing to go for some nuts?



Depends who is holding em


----------



## DontStop (Aug 1, 2007)

I knew you'd get a "kick" of me liking nuts. Yah my workout yesterday didn't have much variety in the mix either. My muscles got weak relatively quick, practically every exercise i did it was like "my god...i want to give up now"

Hump Day? I could have sworn it was a Wednsday


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

it is! Wednesday IS Hump Day!


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Oh god I could go so far w/ this LOL
> 
> Glad to see ya back sweety!



the key behind subtle humor is to never identify it.


----------

